# Outdoors > Fishing >  Fishing Mishaps

## Dundee

We have all seen or had one at some stage. Heres a few with hooks.

----------


## veitnamcam

Jeebus that one in the foot would have tickled!

----------


## Chris

Wish the couple I've had had gone threw so I could cut the barb off & remove them myself.
Don't like ending up in A&E .

----------


## Rushy

I always thought that the hook was for catching the fish with.

----------


## walkabout

ouch to all of those. OOO the soreness.

----------


## veitnamcam

Saw a couple comming in to the ramp last night, one lot backed the trailer off the side of the ramp not once but twice :Grin:  then the other way blocking of the old mans lane :Pissed Off: 
Then while we were putting the chain on the front of boat they guys loading on the other side of us vehicle started rolling back into the tide :Grin:  The old man saw it quick and lept in the passenger side ripped up the hand brake that did f all and ended up ramming the auto they had left in N :Wtfsmilie:  into P to stop it just before it got deep enough to fill with salt.

We got a feed :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## stingray

Where to start ... knives vs fingers & thumbs, Barrocouta vs bare foot (once), hand (couple of times). the old mad put a knife into his hand trying to open an oyster.

Funniest was when a mate of mine hit himself in the face with a 16oz sinker. (well its funny now) 

Worst was helping do CPR a poor bugger that had a heart attack pushing his boat off his trailer.

Oh and the small matter of me and a stingray.

Yip fishing is just sooo relaxing!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Where to start ... knives vs fingers & thumbs, Barrocouta vs bare foot (once), hand (couple of times). the old mad put a knife into his hand trying to open an oyster.
> 
> Funniest was when a mate of mine hit himself in the face with a 16oz sinker. (well its funny now) 
> 
> Worst was helping do CPR a poor bugger that had a heart attack pushing his boat off his trailer.
> 
> Oh and the small matter of me and a stingray.
> 
> Yip fishing is just sooo relaxing!!


Fun times Stingray.

----------


## stingray

Diver attacked by stingray - National - NZ Herald News

Wasn't a great way to ruin a boys weekend of fishing.

Beer in fridge, scallops and fish in chilly bin...Drop me here guys I'll just grab us a cray and well head in for a beer.  :Sad:

----------


## Rushy

Shads of Steve Irwin there.  A lucky escape really.

----------


## stingray

Hell yes, I was very lucky.. the doc told me about a tourist he treated the summer before took one to the chest punctured lung etc... 2 months in hospital.

----------


## Rushy

I had one swim up in front of my mask from underneath me on a night dive once.  I had obviously disturbed it.  Makes the heart pound I can tell you.

----------


## veitnamcam

I stood on a ray or something dragging the deep end of flounder net when I was a young fulla,got stabbed in the back of the calf.Swelled up larger than my thigh(not very big :Grin: )

----------


## Dundee

> Diver attacked by stingray - National - NZ Herald News
> 
> Wasn't a great way to ruin a boys weekend of fishing.
> 
> Beer in fridge, scallops and fish in chilly bin...Drop me here guys I'll just grab us a cray and well head in for a beer.


Fancy choosing a user name like that and have the bloody Stingray hit ya. Glad your ok.

----------


## Neckshot

we had a fishing misshap last night.............They wouldnt bit the lures we kept landing on their fuckn heads!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## navman

Had a real scary mishap years ago salmon fishing in the Waitaki river. Hooked a salmon and was walking along a bank about 2 metres above the river when the bank gave way and i went straight into the main stream of the river. Luckily it was near the end of a run and got shallow about 20 metres downstream. By that stage my waders were full of water and i could hardly move. Cut the line with my knife and just dragged myself out which was quite an effort. Just lay there on the stones thinking how fuckin lucky i was. Always tied the tops of my waders with some baleing twine after that. Never been so scared before or since.
Another time had a mishap while whitebaiting down the mouth of the waitaki. Anyone who knows those stoney river mouths will no doubt know about the waves that wash behind you. All you feel is the stones going out from under your feet as you head into the water. Managed to throw my net around to the next fisher who grabbed hold of it to stop me going in. Scary, but not as bad as falling in.

----------


## stingray

Bloody hell Navman!! thats some serious "i'm in the shit moments". thanks for sharing. 

Glad your still here to share your yarn.

----------


## Dundee

Just got a message from a mate he missed the eel with a spear..........don't ask me how but he is in Palmy Hospital now

----------


## Twoshotkill

He just wanted to be wolverine!!

----------


## Twoshotkill

Please tell me that does not have a barb?!?!?!

----------


## veitnamcam

Man I bet that tickles.
Wonder how it happened?

----------


## Dundee

> Please tell me that does not have a barb?!?!?!


He is not messaging anymore but the rest of his family and friends are giving him shit :Grin: 

Will let you guys know more info when I find out. :Oh Noes:

----------


## Gibo

> Man I bet that tickles.
> Wonder how it happened?


At a guess the old point and throw technique, javelin styles and collected pointing hand???

----------


## Gibo

Or used front hand as guide and pulled back too far

----------


## Pengy

Pic #8 at the start of this thread is a hair rig used in course fishing, mainly for carp. The irony is that it is also known as the Self hooking rig  :Have A Nice Day:   It worked !!

----------


## Dundee

> Please tell me that does not have a barb?!?!?!


Yes a barbed spear surgery tonight or the morning

----------


## Pengy

It hurts just thinking about it

----------


## mikee

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooo......................  ......bugger me, I'm glad that's not me.  Ouch looks like an understatement.  :Sad:

----------


## 308



----------


## Rushy

> Just got a message from a mate he missed the eel with a spear..........don't ask me how but he is in Palmy Hospital now
> 
> Attachment 14898


Thatwould bring tears to your eyes and make your butt clench all at the same time.

----------


## Scouser

Fuk guys, ive had my legs crossed for most of this thread.........'touch wood' nothing as bad as ive seen here!!!!!!

----------


## Dundee

Here is a pic of mates hand after the removal of spear.

----------


## Gibo

> Here is a pic of mates hand after the removal of spear.
> Attachment 14913


Good sized hole allright! 
Has he said how he done it yet?

----------


## Dundee

> Good sized hole allright! 
> Has he said how he done it yet?


he just been here reckons he used the middle prong of the spear to push up the middle of a no more gaps tube and it went into his hand lol

----------


## Gibo

> he just been here reckons he used the middle prong of the spear to push up the middle of a no more gaps tube and it went into his hand lol


Ha Ha good skills!

----------


## puku

Some of those first pics remind me a school fishing trip (primary school). 

So we walked in single file along the road with rods ready and slung over my shoulder.
After a while my rod was caught on something, so a bit of a yank to 'free it' but ended up setting it in the ear of the girl behind me.

Principal got a pair of pillars and whipped it out pretty quick

----------


## Gibo

Marlin wins! The massive fish that sank an entire boat and its crew off Panama coast | Mail Online

----------


## The Jackel

after looking at the photos, crushing the barbs before going out fishing would make it a lot easier to get out and more sporting. as long as you keep pressure on the fish, they won't drop the hook.

f##k there is some awful injures in those pics….

maybe I'm getting soft

----------


## SIKAHUNTER

> Some of those first pics remind me a school fishing trip (primary school). 
> 
> So we walked in single file along the road with rods ready and slung over my shoulder.
> After a while my rod was caught on something, so a bit of a yank to 'free it' but ended up setting it in the ear of the girl behind me.
> 
> Principal got a pair of pillars and whipped it out pretty quick


I remember my bro catching a nosey kid in the same place down at the wharf, wound his handline in and this kid sticks his noggin in the way to see if my bro caught anything, up congress the hooks and straight thru the kids ear, funny asbut the kid didn't think so

Sent from my LT25i

----------


## SIKAHUNTER

> Wish the couple I've had had gone threw so I could cut the barb off & remove them myself.
> Don't like ending up in A&E .


Like wise, one occasion (there's been a couple) playing silly buggers with some school mates I got a hook in through the back of my finger, right into the middle joint - no way I could get it outA&E



Sent from my LT25i

----------


## puku

> I remember my bro catching a nosey kid in the same place down at the wharf, wound his handline in and this kid sticks his noggin in the way to see if my bro caught anything, up congress the hooks and straight thru the kids ear, funny asbut the kid didn't think so
> 
> Sent from my LT25i


Haha brilliant! !!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Had a few mishaps tonight heading to the river I assed up. :ORLY: 

Then Mrs D bra came undone :Zomg: 

Yes I got the pics :Thumbsup:  Open for bribes?

Next I got a friggen bird nest so was 10 mins behind the fishos :Oh Noes: 

Sean got a bird nest and Mrs d Got tangled too  :Grin: 


Sean lost a lure and wouldn't swim to the other side to get it :Grin: 

Some bastard siphoning the river :ORLY:

----------


## Munsey

Probably a bloody dairy farmer stole the river water  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

:Psmiley:  Wasn't me :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

First time this has happened :Wtfsmilie:  Saw a large brown and lept down the bank ready to cast.

Reel started screaming but I hadn't cast :Zomg: 

Dog got hooked up as he beat me down the bank :Oh Noes: 



Called him in and told him to sit....Couldn't get hook out with fingers but pliers got it out. :Wtfsmilie: 

He was cool and didn't yelp,cuddles for my big black trout after that :Grin:

----------


## kiwi39

Quick thinking and nice work.

Sometimes they'll bolt ... I've seen it happen then it can get nasty 


Tim

----------


## Dundee

> Quick thinking and nice work.
> 
> Sometimes they'll bolt ... I've seen it happen then it can get nasty 
> 
> 
> Tim


Funny you say that as his name is "Bolt" :Grin:

----------


## kiwi39

Lucky you misnamed him then  :Thumbsup: 


Tim

----------


## Gibo

This looks sore

----------


## Dundee

> This looks sore
> Attachment 26000


Nah never felt it :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> Nah never felt it


 :Grin:

----------


## Toby

> This looks sore
> Attachment 26000


Hooks in heels is bad mmkaay

----------


## Dundee



----------


## Chop3r

I can remember very clearly the first time a mate and I were heading off on tour of the Kaimanawa via the Waipakahi River. At the time we both had those telescopic spinning rods and the deal was that we were going to feed ourselves on trout until someone managed a deer. So mate gets all ready and tosses a spinner on every good pool that we came to without success. After an hour or two of this I suggested that we should get a extract the digit  and get a move on to get to the camp site before it got too dark.
So I am in front cutting through a terrace above the river when I hear one very loud, ah fuck me. Unbeknown to my mate he had accidently pushed on the release lever for the reel and he had about 75 metres of nylon to wind back on :Psmiley:  Personally I thought it was a hell of a laugh.

The biggest laugh was on the pair of us when we found out that there were SFA trout up the river and what there were, were all of about 15 cms long

----------


## XXXDMCXXX

Did this on the first day out fishing with the new boss, hurt pride more than anything. Painless going in and coming out. Tried yanking it out a few times but it was in there real good, took the old nylon around the shank technique to pop it back out.

----------


## 260rem

I was on a trip to Stewart Island on a hunting trip we went out for a fish I ended up with a hook in my forearm I had to cut the hook off myself start the outboard myself and get us back to shore 
The point was just out of skin we put the hook threw the rest of the way and cut it off  was not impressed with so called mate who was in the centerfire seat of the dinghy no help at all

----------


## Maca49

> I can remember very clearly the first time a mate and I were heading off on tour of the Kaimanawa via the Waipakahi River. At the time we both had those telescopic spinning rods and the deal was that we were going to feed ourselves on trout until someone managed a deer. So mate gets all ready and tosses a spinner on every good pool that we came to without success. After an hour or two of this I suggested that we should get a extract the digit  and get a move on to get to the camp site before it got too dark.
> So I am in front cutting through a terrace above the river when I hear one very loud, ah fuck me. Unbeknown to my mate he had accidently pushed on the release lever for the reel and he had about 75 metres of nylon to wind back on Personally I thought it was a hell of a laugh.
> 
> The biggest laugh was on the pair of us when we found out that there were SFA trout up the river and what there were, were all of about 15 cms long


Old guy on a tractor drives up past.my Bach with his boat on the back and his fishing rod dancing away in its holder, he had "caught" the tree on the corner, lead line all out and down to the backing! :Sad:

----------


## Chris

Mate of mine telling me he fell off his Whitebait stand last year into the river. Not a big deal but poor old Barry had lost both his legs last year & now has 2 prosthetic legs. Not easy to swim & had to remove them & throw them up on the bank so he could flail his way back onto the dry.Water bout 6' at high tide & only used his stand twice ,was a bit scarey for him I think.Talked him into trying to fish it this season with a set net but on a benefit a scoop net with a trap might work for him.Makes you realize how lucky you are when meet some one like Barry.
Just trying to as he says get his life back together. The guy has a lot of guts ,lot of people would of given up.

----------


## Dundee

He sounds like a bloody legend Chris.

Thought a few might enjoy this humour :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Mishap about to happen???  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Water is about to turn colour Gibo.  First to brown and then to red.

----------


## Gibo

He will die happy too, tis a good salmon  :Grin:

----------


## Pengy

Not a bad photo shop job either  :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

Its real mate, i took the photo  :Grin:

----------


## Pengy

Ok . Sorry. My bad.
Where was it ?

----------


## Rushy

> Ok . Sorry. My bad.
> Where was it ?


Northern Hemisphere, Probably in the Americas, likely Canada or Alaska.  Oh and in a river.

----------


## Pengy

Oh I see you do sarcasm as well Rushy. We are going to get along just fine  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Bloody good picture but yeah right :Beer:

----------


## Pengy

And since Gibo is being a clever trevor, I want him to narrow it down, according to varietys of Bear and Salmon

----------


## Maca49

Ahhhhh beer and salmon my favourites! :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

> Oh I see you do sarcasm as well Rushy. We are going to get along just fine


Yup.  I reckon.

----------


## Rushy

> And since Gibo is being a clever trevor, I want him to narrow it down, according to varietys of Bear and Salmon


I'm guessing Kodiak Grizzly but fuck know about the fish.

----------


## Gibo

Someone died that day pengy please show some respect  :Psmiley:

----------


## kiwijames

That fish looks more Steelhead trout than salmon to me

----------


## Pengy

Nice try mate. You don't get off that easy though.
Place and species please  :Psmiley:

----------


## Gibo

No eye deer

----------


## Pengy

> No eye deer


But you were there. You took the pic. Please don't tell me you were bullshitting.  :Sad:

----------


## Rushy

> But you were there. You took the pic. Please don't tell me you were bullshitting.


Yeh come on Gibo fess up.  It was your mum took the photo wasn't it?

----------


## Gibo

:Psmiley:

----------

